
Absolute Vibration Level and Damage Factors for Machinery Health Monitoring - camtarn
https://reliabilityweb.com/articles/entry/standardization_of_absolute_vibration_level_and_damage_factors
======
camtarn
"The raw data from a vibration transducer mounted on a test structure is
obtained in time domain. The vibration signal in time domain is useful to the
extent of finding out the overall vibration level. The overall vibration level
may not exactly indicate the impending defect that is growing in the system.
The frequency that is responsible for a particular defect is to be identified
rather than the overall vibratory level. For this the vibratory signal in time
domain is to be converted to frequency domain using Fast Fourier Transforms
and the vibration analyzers (FFT Analyzers) do this job [2]. Special analysis
techniques like envelope spectrum analysis, cepstrum analysis, spike energy
method, shock pulse method, waterfall diagram etc., are used when the spectrum
analysis does not give much information about the defect, or when the
technique suits the system to be monitored than spectrum analysis."

Might be interesting for anybody working with e.g. server or equipment logs.
If you have such a volume of logs that identifying recurring events is
impossible and counting absolute numbers of errors is not useful, could
throwing the log into an FFT and examining the frequency spectrum of errors
help?

